# Point2Play findet mein Cedega nicht



## RNGenesis (14. März 2005)

Ich habe zuerst Cedega 4.3-1 installiert danach dann Point2Play.
Wenn ich jetzt Point2Play starte findet er mein Cedega nicht. Auch wenn ich es von dort aus installiere findet er es nicht.
Ich habe gelesen das man in solch einem Fall im Home-Verzeichnis in den Ordern .Point2Play gehen soll und da etwas ändern muss. Eine Config soll da umgeschrieben werden so das Point2Play weiß wo Cedega ist. Diese soll sich in einem weiteren Unterordner befindet. Bei mir gibt es da nur leider keine weiteren Ordner.
Kann mir vll einer seine config geben oder vll die Ordner aus den .Point2Play Ordner.
Meine .point2playrc sieht so aus:
[transgaming]
gamedir=$HOME/.point2play/
username=####
password=####
proxy_check=0
proxy_host=
proxy_port=3128
accept_license=1
pthreads_forced=auto
cdrom_eject_monitoring=1


[winex]
default=None

[joysticks]


[font_aliases]
fontalias0=MS Serif=Times New Roman
fontalias1=Helv=Arial
fontalias2=MS Sans Serif=Arial
fontalias3=System=Arial
fontalias4=Tahoma=Arial

[font_pathes]

[languages]
de=1.3.2:1:SuSE, Bernie Pallek (tausendeck), Adrian Neumaier


Ich denke mal unter den Punkt winex muss auch etwas hinein.


----------

